# My dog was just killed by a car.... I'm crushed.



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Her name was Baroo. She was a medium, silver-haired husky with chocolate brown eyes. 

She was my best friend for the last 2.5 years. 

But she and my other dog, Portnoy, got carried away chasing a raven, and though I was screaming like a banshee, ran right out into the road (that sees 6 cars a day,) and... she lost. Portnoy was also struck, but only broke a toe.

But my sweet Baroo. She just filled up with blood and choked to death in my arms. I'm devastated. I'd never had a dog of my own before, and she was the first. I got Portnoy a couple of months later. At least he's ok. But he keeps whining at the door assuming Baroo is outside and it breaks my heart to watch. 

For those of you who have read this far, thank you. I don't want to bring anyone down, but she deserved to at least be mentioned in a post somewhere.

I loved you, Baroo. Goodbye.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Always tough losing a pet. I have always had dogs ever since I was a kid. Have had to put a few down and that was hard. Seen one get run over just like you. They become part of the family. I have one at my feet and one on my lap right now. Sorry to hear about Baroo.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

You're living my worst nightmare! I couldn't bear losing my little buddy like that. I feel for you man. Really sorry that you're going through that. Hang in there.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your dog Moot. I know it must be awfully hard for you right now. Maybe in time you can get another dog to keep Portnoy company but of course you will need time to get over the loss of Baroo. I'm a pet owner myself with two cats and they really do get into your heart. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. It's nice to know there are others out there.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

That is heartbreaking, Moot. I have had dogs my whole life, and currently have an awesome 3-year old golden retriever named Jackson. It is amazing how quickly they become members of the family. It is always a sad day to loose a pet, and I dread the day when I have to say goodbye to Jackson. It's so sad that you lost Baroo so tragically. So sorry for your loss, Moot. Maybe you can take solace in the fact that while Baroo was around you gave her a great life. Hang in there, Moot. 

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How very sad! Sorry to hear this. It's easy to say that the hurt will pass and you'll be left with good memories, but it's true. Hang in there.

I work at home and am in the company of two dogs every day, one is almost 14, the other 4 years old. Wonderful friends and great company. Dogs are the most hopeful and master pleasing pets in the world. I can't imagine a life without dogs.

I hope Portnoy gets well soon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Man that breaks my heart. We lost a cat that way a year or so ago. We keep our animals in the house but cats do occasionally get out.

Sorry to hear this. Some folks won't agree, but it's a lot like losing a child.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Moot,

I am really sorry to hear this. I have had dogs for a good part of my life. I know how tight the bond can be. Take care of yourself.

Todd


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Man our hearts go out to you!! Losing a dog is one of life's little cruelties,,,always gave unconditional love and loyalty.

CT.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. That's terrible! I can't imagine having to go through this. My condolences to you and Portnoy. 

One of my cats go out once and we couldn't find him for a few hours and I remember the cold panic I was going through at the time. I can't imagine how much worse it must be for you.

Take care,
Saro


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry to hear that.  my condolences to you.

stay strong brother. i love my dog, i would be devastated if anything happened to him, even if he is a total asshole.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

3 dog owner here. Really sorry man....


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Moot. I've always had dogs, and had to put a couple down and it is heartbreaking. Swore I'd never get another one because I couldn't stand losing them - as I look at the new pup sleeping under my chair.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, again Thanks Everybody.

It's the next morning now, and I'm feeling a bit better. Everyone's sympathy is greatly appreciated!

Poor Portnoy - he still keeps looking for Baroo. I'll have to get another dog soon - At 105 pounds he's too energetic for me to keep up with all day - so he'll need a new friend.

And Baroo couldn't possibly have any happier at the moment of impact; we'd just started the fourth walk of the day, and she was so excited she didn't even respond when called, which was unusual for her. So it's not like she faded slowly, unhappy. 

And again, thanks, I really do feel like her life was pretty good with me - never too mad, always had time, loved taking my dogs for walks. I bought a king-sized bed so they could both sleep on it with me. 

And I got far more joy out of her life than pain from her passing, so it was all worth it.

Thanks, Everybody!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

That is heartbreaking...I know how devastating that feeling is...there is no easy way to get over something like that...very sorry to hear about your loss...sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my condolences, from the bottom of my heart. i belong to 2 beagles now, but i've had lots of dogs over the years. 
there is no love in this world quite like the way a dog can love you. 
one man talked about how that can feel, and said it way better than i ever could

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUNJjIwlHk8


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sorry for you lost! Hope Portnoy gonna find a new friend soon!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Moot said:


> Her name was Baroo. She was a medium, silver-haired husky with chocolate brown eyes.
> 
> She was my best friend for the last 2.5 years.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats terrible. I remember my dog Teak (who I had to put down two years ago yesterday) got hit by a pickup truck when she was just shy of 1, I had only had her for a few months. That was one of the most horrible things to happen to me... but after 3 or 4 days of the vet preparing me for the worst, she made it. I think I know what you are feeling though.

It is like losing a member of the family.  

I feel very sorry for you. Thats a tough thing to have happen.

Take care,
AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

PS I also would consider getting another. When I had to put Teak down, I ended up getting another pound dog 6 days later. Gibson is another great dog and not only was I happy to give him a good home, having another dog was the best thing for me to do. They are all different and dont look for a replacement, so to speak. Just another best pal


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Bummer! My sympathies Moot!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, that sucks! I'm very sorry to hear this......


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> PS I also would consider getting another. When I had to put Teak down, I ended up getting another pound dog 6 days later. Gibson is another great dog and not only was I happy to give him a good home, having another dog was the best thing for me to do. They are all different and dont look for a replacement, so to speak. Just another best pal


+1 on this. some folks feel like they need a little time but they really should do this instead. good advice imo


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are great. Thanks.



ajcoholic said:


> PS I also would consider getting another. When I had to put Teak down, I ended up getting another pound dog 6 days later. Gibson is another great dog and not only was I happy to give him a good home, having another dog was the best thing for me to do. They are all different and dont look for a replacement, so to speak. Just another best pal


I was at the Pet Shelter earlier today and there were so many cute little ones there.
Portnoy really needs another friend. I try to keep him busy, but he never tires first. A new little friend would be good for both of us.

We're lucky here in Whitehorse to have a wonderfully funded and run animal shelter, named after the principal benefactor, May Bachur, who spent her whole life up here championing for animal rights. As you can imagine, a lot of people move to the Yukon and build a cabin and get enough dogs for a team, only to abandon it all after the first month of -40. It was a lot worse 50 years ago. It got so bad that the Federal Gov't would hire outside hunters to come and "cull" the abandoned dogs.

But thanks to May Bachur most of them get rescued, fed, and housed. For only $200 you get your pet, its first 2 years of shots, and a certificate for it to be spayed or neutered, which is mandatory. They also have a no-questions-asked return policy, in case it doesn't work out.

The little bitch I was taken with today turns out had been in the newspaper. A fellow was out walking his dogs along a back road when his dog became fascinated with something in the snowbank. He found a 3 week old puppy sunk into the snow. He called friends and they found 4 more puppies, all of which had been thrown from the window of a moving car. It was -20. They all lived and have found homes, but this little one had hit a tree when she had been tossed, and her injuries are just about healed.

I think she'll be a wonderful new friend and companion to both Portnoy and me. I decided to wait a day or two, just to make sure I'm not just rushing, but I think this will work out.

Thanks again, everybody!
All your mojo has really eased the blow from this loss.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Moot said:


> I think she'll be a wonderful new friend and companion to both Portnoy and me. I decided to wait a day or two, just to make sure I'm not just rushing, but I think this will work out.



pics are mandatory, of course


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dog.
I've been there myself a couple of times and its a terrible thing.
Just try and remember the good times you had together.
Best of luck to you.
Eric


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Moot: I've lost a few dogs too and when you're a dog lover, as you seem to be, it is very, very painful. We just get so attached to the lovely critters and it breaks our heart when we lose them. It is especially hard when it is sudden like that. 

I don't know if you ever get over it but you do get used to it in time. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good for you for adopting. It's the right thing to do. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry for you loss but happy for your new puppy!

My dog can be such a pain in the ass because he is scared of everything, he won't even go for a walk on garbage day..he can't get past the cans at the end of the driveway.
He is also terrified of cars, thank god!


----------

